# Sheesh ....this is So wrong !!



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I am disgusted with the outcome of this ....remember the guy who got beat up by the cops in a domestic dispute....oops wrong house 
Poor guy !!

Vancouver police cleared in man's beating
Makes one want to pack bear repellent to protect oneself from some cops out there . How can a a few cops NOT be able to restrain some one with out having to beat them up.
Think if one of the cops at the airport ( and there was a couple of big boys there ) had approached the polish gentleman with an extended hand inviting him yo sit down he would still be alive. There has got to be a better way...they treat an old man the same way they would treat a gang member suspected of having wepons....There has to be a better way...if not people will start to fear being pulled over for minor things or even being approached by them.
Oh we beat him up because we wanted his camera....never know what might be on it ...
There I feel better now!!....sort of


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

seen that on the news last night, was totally disgusted by the outcome also.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

HEy Bill I wasn't surprise with the decision. It"s just they way thing are going to be when you have police investigating other police dept. We are wrong they will always be right..


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Maybe he was paid off?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

we rly need a third party to investigate cops, cops investigating cops is just wrong


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well i have to say that SOME not all cops are getting out of hand.. we are being ruled and controlled by them .. personal opinion of course

my dad had a tv stolen and they investigated him for being a fire arm owner... my dad hunts animals not people.. when they brought the gun regerstry in they said it would NOT be used like this.. 

so basically my dad will not call the cops ever anymore..

Also there is the report of the cops doing a drill or something and they trespassed on someone property who had a pitt bull who attacked the police dog.. They did the worst thing ever and gut shotted the pitt bull.. not even a clean shot.. poor dog and poor owners who lost there dog cuz some retards went on there property without consent

I will not say all cops are irrisponcible as there is a handful out there that have my full respect for upholding the LAW not breaking it and getting away with it

there should be cops for the cops


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

people complain and they complain, but they never actually do something that can help get the process rolling. Believe it or not, visiting and confiding with your MLA/MP actually does get the issue brought forth if enough do it, or if your opinions on it are sound. Takes a lot of work sometimes, but they are there because their jurisdiction voted them in, they know one voice actually approaching them is the voice of many.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

next thing you know your MLA gets pulled over and tazered to death for speaking out against the police
lol j/k


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

TCR said:


> Well i have to say that SOME not all cops are getting out of hand.. we are being ruled and controlled by them .. personal opinion of course
> 
> my dad had a tv stolen and they investigated him for being a fire arm owner... my dad hunts animals not people.. when they brought the gun regerstry in they said it would NOT be used like this..
> 
> ...


Well said, too many times these days people are painted with a broad brush. There is definetly some bad apples in law enforcement, too many, but that same can apply to people in general, and well RCMP are people, so you will never eliminate this.

I believe the problem stems from the fact that being a policeman is less attractive to the younger generations for various reasons. Less people coming into the system means more bad apples coming through as they need to fill increasing demands out of a smaller pool of candidates, which puts more bad cops on the street.

Time to set up an independant body for RCMP investigations, take a good hard look at our justice system from the courts on down, and how they work together rather than against each other, and restore some pride and trust in the force.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think the job has a tendency to attract the wrong type of people, ie ppl with psychotic personality traits. sure there are tonnes of good cops but unfortunately the job also attracts some genuinely screwed up people and if they are smart enough they can hide it on their psych tests
look at our serial killer col. russell williams, perfect example.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

summit said:


> I believe the problem stems from the fact that being a policeman is less attractive to the younger generations for various reasons. Less people coming into the system means more bad apples coming through as they need to fill increasing demands out of a smaller pool of candidates, which puts more bad cops on the street.


I know plenty of people with a calm head on their shoulder get denied from the force, simply because they were too young, it discourages them from applying when they are older. Because they can't deny them directly due to age, they find something really minor to act as an eliminating factor, but recommended to try again in a number of years. Not many want to wait like 7 years to start their career now, so they move on. From people i know who tried out, and trained for their entrance physical exam, there were plenty of applicants, but too many simply too young. Remember that CSI acted as a recruitment campaign when it came out, people were flocking trying to get into crime fighting. The trend with police shows continues, meaning the pool to choose from probably is still increased.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

neven said:


> I know plenty of people with a calm head on their shoulder get denied from the force, simply because they were too young, it discourages them from applying when they are older. Because they can't deny them directly due to age, they find something really minor to act as an eliminating factor, but recommended to try again in a number of years. Not many want to wait like 7 years to start their career now, so they move on. From people i know who tried out, and trained for their entrance physical exam, there were plenty of applicants, but too many simply too young. Remember that CSI acted as a recruitment campaign when it came out, people were flocking trying to get into crime fighting. The trend with police shows continues, meaning the pool to choose from probably is still increased.


CSI may have had an impact into the amount of people who want to enter crime fighting in general, but interest does not mean enrollment. As soon as most find out its not like whats on TV, its a different story. From my experience RCMP enrollment is decreasing.

Untitled Document

As for young people, how young are these people you know? I am curious, as I have had a few people I know go through in their early 20's without a problem. Again these are my personal experiences and I realize others may have different ones.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I can not believe it either what happened. Worse thing is, after they kill somebody those ass*** even get "holidays" aka paid leave.... just great! thank goodness there are some good police officers out there too!


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep in mind that we do not know the whole story:
Did he resist arrest? Does he have prior convictions? Did he fight back?
The man's lawyer will be keeping these cards close. This is an attempt to turn this situation into a media win, get a public outcry and increase the inevitable settlement win. Don't be lured into sympathy, there is more to this story than we know. It seems like the guy and his wife are really milking it to me. Give me a break, all he has is a bruised eye on his ugly face.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Maybe he was paid off?


Yes, very likely !!!!!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

The cops say he resisted arrest.

Too bad resisting arrest can be construed as simply asking what this is about.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

123mars said:


> Keep in mind that we do not know the whole story:
> Did he resist arrest? Does he have prior convictions? Did he fight back?
> The man's lawyer will be keeping these cards close. This is an attempt to turn this situation into a media win, get a public outcry and increase the inevitable settlement win. Don't be lured into sympathy, there is more to this story than we know. It seems like the guy and his wife are really milking it to me. Give me a break, all he has is a bruised eye on his ugly face.


Perhaps we do not know the whole story as you said but what do we know? we know the police went to the wrong house so it is a mistake on their part. OOps sorry. I wasn't reading correctly. I gather it is the same house but it is the basement suite that the domestic violence occurred.
You don't know the whole story yourself and yet you make assumptions that the guy and the wife are milking it to get sympathy and public outcry which could justifiably be so if indeed he was wrongly mistreated. In any event, there has been too many examples of excessive police force used to restrain a person who resist arrest. The mere act of asking questions, and hesitating can be construed as resisting arrest. You tell me how much force it takes to inflict damage like that on his face and eye. Perhaps then you can show your bruised ego and your ugly face as well.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL ... this is a game of telephone... it says wrong entrance of home!!!! not wrong house.. could imply an illegal suite.. also what was he doing up at 2 somithing AM.. so that is there in defence of the RCMP.. it the suite isnt regerstered how can they know it is a diff household.. 

Tho i really feel as tho THAT is excessive force.. does this guy speak fluent english as well as there could have been mis interprataion in that case they should be trained to handle that better.. 

that is what i can say for the RCMP... there should be heavier justice on the RCMP as they are in the public eye and should be made an examlpe of


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

Being a police officer is a dangerous job. Would you like to knock on doors in the middle of the night in a shady area for a domestic dispute? You have to make split second decisions that you have to live with.

By the very nature of the job you encounter violent offenders, mental health cases, drug addicts and so on. Occasionally force needs to be used. The problem here is not the police using excessive force it is all the lawyers working for the crown on the defense side, racking up a bill on our dime. It is the newspapers and tv and radio trying to sell ad time by pumping up stories, it is the judicial system that lets criminals walk or serve sentences "in the community", it is the government funded non governmental organisations such as DERA and so on promoting poverty and substance abuse as a legimate lifestyle and I could go on and on.

Read the book "Blink" by Malcolm Gladwell since it discusses the one or two seconds these officers probably has to make a decision on how to handle this man. It will be a real eye opener and you will look at this case differently.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

123 mars, you said it exactly as i would have put it.The police are just one piece of this puzzle.Ive been in some of those situations where all you have is a mere second to make a call that effects so many peoples lives, not a fun place whatsover.These days theres way to many armchair quarterbacks making the calls.



123mars said:


> Being a police officer is a dangerous job. Would you like to knock on doors in the middle of the night in a shady area for a domestic dispute? You have to make split second decisions that you have to live with.
> 
> By the very nature of the job you encounter violent offenders, mental health cases, drug addicts and so on. Occasionally force needs to be used. The problem here is not the police using excessive force it is all the lawyers working for the crown on the defense side, racking up a bill on our dime. It is the newspapers and tv and radio trying to sell ad time by pumping up stories, it is the judicial system that lets criminals walk or serve sentences "in the community", it is the government funded non governmental organisations such as DERA and so on promoting poverty and substance abuse as a legimate lifestyle and I could go on and on.
> 
> Read the book "Blink" by Malcolm Gladwell since it discusses the one or two seconds these officers probably has to make a decision on how to handle this man. It will be a real eye opener and you will look at this case differently.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh come on, did you see the size of the little guy they beat up? they couldnt have spoken to his wife before beating the crap out of him? if cops showed up at my house in the middle of the night i'd probably ask what the hell it was all about, and they could call that resisting... they were there to solve a domestic dispute they ended up beating up an innocent man, theres no excuse for that. even if the job requires them to make some hard decisions they need to be held accountable when they make the wrong ones, just like everyone else.


----------

